# Probleme beim Kernel für Acer Aspire 5520 [gelöst]

## Daimos

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Acer Aspire 5520 gekauft und will dort natürlich Gentoo installieren. Irgendwas mach ich aber am Kernel falsch, ich kassiere immer ne jernel panic, dass er das root fs net findet. Ich hab die ganzen nVidia Sachen SATA, PATA und auch den normalen IDE fest drin, genauso wir die SCSI disk Unterstützung. Dateisystem ist natürlich auch fest drin  :Wink: 

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich dafür sonst noch brauchen könnte?

Danke, GuidoLast edited by Daimos on Sat Dec 15, 2007 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aleph-muc

Hast Du auch das passende Filesystem (ext2, ext3...) fest in den Kernel eingebaut, und nicht als Modul?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Daimos

Jup,

reiserfs ist fest drin.

----------

## Daimos

mit den aktellen git-sources (2.6.24-rc5-git3) läuft es, scheinbar ist der nforce 610i zu neu für die aktuellen gentoo-sources.

----------

## alex_im_netz

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch den gleichen Laptop zugelegt, leider konnte ich bisher nur bis gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r10 gehen, danach gab es besagte kernel-panic.

Danke für die Info, ich werde das mal bei mir testen.

Mit besten Neujahrswünschen

Alex

----------

## Daimos

Hi und ebenfalls ein gutes Neues,

der Grund ist, dass das SATA Handling umgestellt wurde und die "neue" Variante macht wohl beim 21er bis zum 23er Stress. Ich nehm den AHCI, der funktioniert wunderbar.

Andere Sache: Wie machst Du das mit WLAN?

Bis denne,

Guido

----------

## alex_im_netz

Hallo,

hmm, mit den git-sources geht es zwar (ahci), aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. 

Einige Module lassen sich dort nicht kompilieren (z.B. virtualbox-modules, acerhk).

Momentan geht es ganz gut mit gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r10 und dem sata_nv. Allerding musste ich dann auf die alsa-driver zurückgreifen, um Audio zu haben. Mit dieser Kernel-Version lassen sich auch acerhk, acer_acpi, linux-uvc und nvidia-drivers kompilieren.

Was das Wlan betrifft: ich hab es noch nicht geschafft ...

lspci sagt folgendes:

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

tatsächlich handelt es sich aber um den AR5007EG, der noch nicht so gut unterstützt wird. Die einen sagen, es geht nicht, andere meinen, sie haben es bereits am laufen.

Für madwifi-ng gibt es einen Patch für den AR5007EG, ob der schon integriert ist kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls geht es bei mir per madwifi-ng nicht.

Mit ndiswrapper kann man Windows-Treiber für WLan verwenden. Die original Vista-Treiber von Acer gehen hier leider nicht. Mit einem anderen XP-Treiber bin ich bis dahin gekommen, das ich mein WLan finden konnte: 

```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

 aber eine Verbindung mit Datentransfer konnte ich nicht aufbauen. (kann auch sein, das ich hier was falsch konfiguriert habe)

Die WebCam (Acer Crystal Eye webcam) ist über USB verbunden und sollte mit linux-uvc laufen. Nur tut es das bei mir wieder einmal nicht  :Sad: 

Schade, dass das alles so schwierig ist! Immer wenn dann so viele Stunden für das Testen verstrichen sind denke ich mir, ich hätte mich wohl vor der Anschaffung noch mehr über die Hardwareunterstützung informieren müssen!

viele Grüße

Alex

----------

## alex_im_netz

Hallo,

wenn Du Wlan nutzen möchtest, ich habe folgende Lösung gefunden und getestet:

```
cd /usr/local/src

wget snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018.tar.gz

wget madwifi.org/attachment/ticket/1679/madwifi-ng-0933.ar2425.20071130.i386.patch?format=raw

tar xvzf madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018.tar.gz

cd madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018

patch -p 0 < ../madwifi-ng-0933.ar2425.20071130.i386.patch\?format\=raw

make

make install

modprobe -v ath_pci

iwconfig
```

bei mir wird das WLan als ath0 angezeigt. Nach anpassen von /etc/conf.d/net und einem 

```
cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ath0
```

 konnte ich es dann mit 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start
```

 starten. 

Allerdings musste ich erst den Laptop aus- und wieder einschalten, da ich durch die vielen Tests die Hardware etwas durcheinander gebracht hatte.

Übrigens:

```
echo 0 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

kann man das WLan deaktivieren (mit 1 statt 0 aktivieren)

Die Webcam funktioniert mit dem linix-uvc Treiber - ich hab das mit luvcview getestet. Dass sie bei mir mit Camorama nicht funktioniert hat wohl andere Ursachen.

viele Grüße

Alex

----------

## Daimos

danke, werd ich mal antesten!

----------

